# Broader/Blocky heads?



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Can someone give me an example of what a broader/blocky head looks like on a Golden/Cream Retriever? What are the feature differences between a blocky head and just a normal head? and can you tell what their heads will look like as a puppy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I tried to get photos to load but could not. I will PM you and if you send me your email I will send you both types at 8 weeks, +/- 6 months and adulthood.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll give you a bump here. 

The attached pic collage is my Jacks (my sweetest one). 

He's an all American little boy. Show lines behind him.

I did this collage for somewhere else with somebody asking what dogs with big heads looked like as puppies and growing up. Might help here. 

Or not.

I think in general people aren't completely sure how to guarantee the pups they pick will end up developing a nice head. And nice heads aren't just size of the head from side to side. It's also picking a pup who will have the big dark eyes, clean/tight eyelids, stop, earset, and dark pigment to create that preferred gorgeous expression. 

You can pick puppies who look as close to ideal as possible... and hope they don't "fall apart" as adults.

Genetics is important - although it's not as easy as picking a stud dog who has a big head and getting on a list for his puppies. Some boys do not reproduce themselves.... or mom's genes are stronger.

Neutering and nutrition also plays a role in how the dogs grow.


***ETA - I didn't see that Robin already bumped this. It took me over 20 minutes to type the above (LOL).

Robin - hope you can upload here! Have found only Jpeg pics work on the forum.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Bumping too...

I'm not 100% sure, but I think my boy has what people would describe as a "blocky head". He does have a huge head, especially compared to his body (lol). He is also pictured at 8 weeks. I'm not an expert by any means, so I could be wrong.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

your pup is gorgeous! that blocky head of his makes him look so masculine and handsome! thank you for responding.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

aesthetic said:


> Bumping too...
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think my boy has what people would describe as a "blocky head". He does have a huge head, especially compared to his body (lol). He is also pictured at 8 weeks. I'm not an expert by any means, so I could be wrong.


your pup is gorgeous! that blocky head of his makes him look so masculine and handsome! thank you for responding.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Megora said:


> I'll give you a bump here.
> 
> The attached pic collage is my Jacks (my sweetest one).
> 
> ...


I love this “blocky” look on males! your boy is stunning. and yes i’d think genetics have a huge role in it. i’ve heard the english creams have a more likely chance to have blocky heads and shorter snouts? not sure if thats true, but most if not all english creams ive seen have a very blocky head to them? ?


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> I tried to get photos to load but could not. I will PM you and if you send me your email I will send you both types at 8 weeks, +/- 6 months and adulthood.


thank you!! just PMd you ?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldenretrieverr said:


> I love this “blocky” look on males! your boy is stunning. and yes i’d think genetics have a huge role in it. i’ve heard the english creams have a more likely chance to have blocky heads and shorter snouts? not sure if thats true, but most if not all english creams ive seen have a very blocky head to them? ?


I've seen some European bred dogs whose heads look like crap. And that's not the worst of their problems.

The issue there is poor breeding. If you breed primarily for color and do not know anything about the pedigrees you are using...


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is a picture of (un-groomed) Barkley from a few years ago. He has a broader skull/head which I prefer. I prefer a broader head and muzzle as opposed to skinny head and muzzle. And I think is more 'Standard' correct - you show people feel free to correct me on that...  










This is Barkley at less than one year of age - about 7 months old - 4th of July 2009:


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's a comparison from 8 weeks to 17 months  He is purely American lines!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of Pebbles. She is on the broader side I think too.

Pebbles head as a puppy









Pebbles head as an adult (Pebbles in the middle, mom on right, sister on left)


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

As a rule a well-bred golden will have a "blocky" head. It makes no difference what color it is or what country it was born in. I think a lot of poorly bred goldens in America tend to be taller/longer/lankier/thinner in builds. Also it makes a difference what gender the dog is-males tend to be thicker than females. The "English cream" goldens may tend to have a "blocky" head, but that seems to be one of the selling points those breeders use for their dogs-that and color. Blocky heads and light coats don't make a superior dog-you have to look at the whole picture and the health and pedigree behind the dog. I've seen many "English creams" with very huge heads, but terrible structure otherwise. In the long run, I'd rather have good structure of the legs, topline, etc than the head because those parts of the body are more important to a dog to help it get around better as it ages-poor structure of those parts=getting around worse as they age.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Otter said:


> Here is a picture of (un-groomed) Barkley from a few years ago. He has a broader skull/head which I prefer. I prefer a broader head and muzzle as opposed to skinny head and muzzle. And I think is more 'Standard' correct - you show people feel free to correct me on that... <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I, myself also prefer a broader head if I had to choose. 
You dog is so handsome! He is definitely on the broader side.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> As a rule a well-bred golden will have a "blocky" head. It makes no difference what color it is or what country it was born in. I think a lot of poorly bred goldens in America tend to be taller/longer/lankier/thinner in builds. Also it makes a difference what gender the dog is-males tend to be thicker than females. The "English cream" goldens may tend to have a "blocky" head, but that seems to be one of the selling points those breeders use for their dogs-that and color. Blocky heads and light coats don't make a superior dog-you have to look at the whole picture and the health and pedigree behind the dog. I've seen many "English creams" with very huge heads, but terrible structure otherwise. In the long run, I'd rather have good structure of the legs, topline, etc than the head because those parts of the body are more important to a dog to help it get around better as it ages-poor structure of those parts=getting around worse as they age.


I agree, I have also seen many Goldens bred on their physical traits vs their health, which is very sad. The poor dogs pay the price in the ling run ? My #1 prioroity will always be a dogs health.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

myluckypenny said:


> Here's a comparison from 8 weeks to 17 months <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> He is purely American lines!


He matured and filled out so lovely! Everyone lock your daughters indoors because this guy will make them fall in love! haha. thank you for sharing those photos.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Otter said:


> Here are a couple pictures of Pebbles. She is on the broader side I think too.
> 
> Pebbles head as a puppy
> 
> ...


what a gorgeous girl you got there! got it from her mum! she’s lovely. thanks for sharing!


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

This is my boy Buddy when he was younger and now to present day. Now that I know what a broader head looks like I’d say he lies between a standard head and blocky head. Love him to bits!


----------



## wrampling (Apr 29, 2017)

*storm*



goldenretrieverr said:


> This is my boy Buddy when he was younger and now to present day. Now that I know what a broader head looks like I’d say he lies between a standard head and blocky head. Love him to bits!


this is Storm as a baby and about 2 months ago, i think he has a broad head, but i don't know anything about this sort of stuff,


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

I’m pretty sure my boy is gonna have a bit of a cement-block Head... love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Our breed standard states that the length of the muzzle should equal the distance from the occiput to the stop. Short muzzles are incorrect. Annef


----------

